

Ask HN: Any advice on new Streamfile functionality? - kimovski
http://streamfile.com

======
kimovski
New Streamfile features just added! 1. As a downloader/receiver you can now
see upload/sender progress bar in real-time 2. Optional PIN/password code +
.zip/disk encryption if a password is set by uploader/sender. Any feedback on
current functions or future functionality you would like to see?

